# FLR (M) document checklist



## confusius (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi,

My wife has her PEO appointment arranged for next week, and so I am here with our checklist. Would be grateful if you could let me know if there's anything we have missed, or anything we really don't need to include...


*Form FLR (M)*

_Proof of marriage:_
- Marriage certificate
- Wedding photos

*Applicant:*
- Passport
- Birth certificate
- Divorce documents

*Sponsor:*
- Passport
- Birth certificate

_Employment & financial:_
- Employment contract
- Payrise letter dated 1st January 2013 (confirming over £18,600)
- P60 for 2012/13
- 12x monthly payslips on company headed paper (Jan-Dec 2013)
- 11x monthly bank statements confirming income (Jan-Nov 2013)

_Accommodation:_
- Land registry deed
- Apartment floor plan
- Mortgage statement in sponsor’s name
- Council tax statement in sponsor’s name
- Telephone bill in sponsor’s name/address (as used on fiancé visa application)

_Proof of relationship:_
- 10 photos of us together while we were living apart (as used on fiancé visa application)
- Email screenshots from while we were living apart (as used on fiancé visa application)

....

I don't yet have December's bank statement confirming my income - will this be a problem? this won't be received in time for the appointment, but I could print out an internet statement, however I know already the bank won't certify this.

Do we need any of the following, which were included on the fiance visa? 
- SU07 form
- the personal letters from each of us
- proof of wedding planning
- the biometrics report taken while she was in America

Also, she has redirected her mail to our address, so do we need to bring any credit card statements or the like confirming she now lives there? we don't have any joint financial responsibilities yet and she's been living with me for 2 months.

Thank you!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You don't need birth certificates. You should have a letter from your employer confirming your ongoing employment not just your pay raise. If you own your property you don't need a floor plan or any bill besides the council tax bill.

Yes, if you don't have your December statement which shows your December pay going into the account that's probably going to be a problem. An internet printout without being confirmed by the bank isn't sufficient. Your latest pay slip and bank statement can be no more than 28 days old at the time of application.

You don't need SU07, proof of wedding planning of US biometrics. You can write letters but they probably won't look at them. They are most concerned with the financial info. Can you order an interim statement?


----------



## confusius (Jun 3, 2013)

nyclon said:


> You don't need birth certificates. You should have a letter from your employer confirming your ongoing employment not just your pay raise. If you own your property you don't need a floor plan or any bill besides the council tax bill.
> 
> Yes, if you don't have your December statement which shows your December pay going into the account that's probably going to be a problem. An internet printout without being confirmed by the bank isn't sufficient. Your latest pay slip and bank statement can be no more than 28 days old at the time of application.
> 
> You don't need SU07, proof of wedding planning of US biometrics. You can write letters but they probably won't look at them. They are most concerned with the financial info. Can you order an interim statement?



Thanks for the response 

Regarding the letter from the employer, I didn't have one when we went through the fiance visa process, and I've been employed for over 10 years (the contract shows this) and it got through without an issue so hopefully what I provide there will be sufficient.

Not sure about the interim statement - I'll be requesting one tomorrow morning but it's probably a bit of a stretch for it to arrive by Tuesday at the latest. I will also beg and plead for them to certify something tomorrow based on the urgency but who knows how helpful they'll be.

What about the proof of her living here, is that required?


----------



## atp (Jan 30, 2014)

I have the same problem regarding to this month bank statement as it wont be arrive on time for my appointment tomorrow (last hope is today). however I have been in 2 branches including Natwest in Canary Wharf and they only printed black/white bank statement with Natwest logo on it and insisted on certified it. They kept telling me if any problem, Home office will ring them and said they do it all the time. Do you think Home Office will accept it?


----------



## confusius (Jun 3, 2013)

I went to my bank, they did a printout on headed paper and certified it for me and there was absolutely no problem when we went to our appointment.

The rest of our information was in good order so perhaps that helped.

I am sure the person reviewing the files is aware that this kind of thing is going to occur in some cases, so surely as long as you have some kind of statement, i would be surprised if the fact it wasn't the original caused a problem.

Speaking from my own experience it did not appear to cause any issue.

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## atp (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Confusius, I'm gonna bring both branches's statement so they can see that I have tried my best. Feel quite positive thought, hopefully it will go well tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As long as it's certified as original by the bank it's fine.

You absolutely can be refused if you do not provide originals or authenticated copies. 

From FM-SE

1. In relation to evidencing the financial requirements in Appendix FM the following general provisions shall apply:

(a) Bank statements must:

(1) on official bank stationery; or
(2) electronic bank statements which are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page.


----------



## atp (Jan 30, 2014)

nyclon said:


> As long as it's certified as original by the bank it's fine.
> 
> You absolutely can be refused if you do not provide originals or authenticated copies.
> 
> ...


I know, I told them so but they insisted and said that Home office was the one told them not to do so (stamped or certified) as there were lots of fraud happened in the past. Both branches said the same thing and they refused to even issue a letter to state that. Might be natwest is being useless as usual but at least both branches gave me the same statement which states branch's address and when it was printed. I might give another try at Natwest Bank's branch later on today!


----------



## hhawks12 (Nov 28, 2013)

atp said:


> I know, I told them so but they insisted and said that Home office was the one told them not to do so (stamped or certified) as there were lots of fraud happened in the past. Both branches said the same thing and they refused to even issue a letter to state that. Might be natwest is being useless as usual but at least both branches gave me the same statement which states branch's address and when it was printed. I might give another try at Natwest Bank's branch later on today!


Don't get your hopes up. Natwest are completely ignorant of UKBA policy and documentation requirements. I had a terrible encounter at a branch not long ago. I plead my case to the 'team leader', explained the UKBA requirements, EVEN QUOTED APPENDIX FM-SE and Annex 1.7, and was still refused - EVEN FOR A SIMPLE LETTER stating the printed statements were authentic. They will insist that you have no idea about what you are talking about, quote some silly corporate jargon about how they liaise with UKBA and Home Office all the time, that it is not their responsibility to ensure that you have your bank statements, and will tell you to order bank statements through the post - and we all know here, that in many visa applications, postal statements are simply not possible given the often tight timeframes and deadlines required - as you are seeing first hand.

They do not care about the situation, will not listen to your case, will make no effort to understand, nor even ATTEMPT to help you in any way beyond telling you 'no'. No call up the chain of command, no reading the UKBA guidance, no exceptions, and absolutely no sympathy. They do not care that failure to provide these documents will result in a visa application refusal.

To add insult to injury, I was told that I could not speak to a manager, and that I should take this up not with the bank, but with UKBA. The person then closed up her desk, without a word, and left me sitting there by myself. It was humiliating and degrading. I can't describe how I was feeling.

I do hope your experience is better but after this, please for your future sake, consider changing banks.


----------



## atp (Jan 30, 2014)

hhawks12 said:


> Don't get your hopes up. Natwest are completely ignorant of UKBA policy and documentation requirements. I had a terrible encounter at a branch not long ago. I plead my case to the 'team leader', explained the UKBA requirements, EVEN QUOTED APPENDIX FM-SE and Annex 1.7, and was still refused - EVEN FOR A SIMPLE LETTER stating the printed statements were authentic. They will insist that you have no idea about what you are talking about, quote some silly corporate jargon about how they liaise with UKBA and Home Office all the time, that it is not their responsibility to ensure that you have your bank statements, and will tell you to order bank statements through the post - and we all know here, that in many visa applications, postal statements are simply not possible given the often tight timeframes and deadlines required - as you are seeing first hand.
> 
> They do not care about the situation, will not listen to your case, will make no effort to understand, nor even ATTEMPT to help you in any way beyond telling you 'no'. No call up the chain of command, no reading the UKBA guidance, no exceptions, and absolutely no sympathy. They do not care that failure to provide these documents will result in a visa application refusal.
> 
> ...


OMG, finally some one has have same experience as mine. I am considering switch to else where but natwest after my appointment really. They do nothing but promises me that my historic statement will be with me and in the end all i received was transaction history for 3 times I requested (I was choosing paperless before). and the lady at the branch said that customer services does not know anything - imagine in the same organization!

I dont know why other can get stamp or certified letter from them really, dont tell me that they dont do it cause I'm oriental but they kept telling me that I dont understand what they are talking about that they are not allowed to stamp or certified anything even if it was printed by them just a second ago. 

how was your application in the end with bank statement issue? Please let me know as I start to feel cautious as 1 not - very original statement might ruins everything!


----------



## hhawks12 (Nov 28, 2013)

atp said:


> OMG, finally some one has have same experience as mine. I am considering switch to else where but natwest after my appointment really. They do nothing but promises me that my historic statement will be with me and in the end all i received was transaction history for 3 times I requested (I was choosing paperless before). and the lady at the branch said that customer services does not know anything - imagine in the same organization!
> 
> I dont know why other can get stamp or certified letter from them really, dont tell me that they dont do it cause I'm oriental but they kept telling me that I dont understand what they are talking about that they are not allowed to stamp or certified anything even if it was printed by them just a second ago.
> 
> how was your application in the end with bank statement issue? Please let me know as I start to feel cautious as 1 not - very original statement might ruins everything!


Natwest are awful in this regard, so as a foreign national they must be avoided. But be careful about which bank you switch to - don't switch to a bank whose policies are incompatible with our interests as foreign nationals subject to UKBA regulations. To my knowledge:

Large banks who will stamp statement/produce letters: Santander, Lloyds, TSB, Bank of Scotland/Halifax, HSBC

Large banks who will NOT stamp or produce letters: Natwest, Royal Bank of Scotland (RBS), Barclays.

You're right. I've seen cases where if even ONE page of, say a thirty page bank statement is not stamped, it is grounds for refusal.


----------



## atp (Jan 30, 2014)

I guess it is paid off, i got my bank statement just 2 mins ago however for the updated Natwest Aldwych branch issue me cover letter before they close today. That's all I need for my battle tomorrow with Home Office. Hopefully it will be a peaceful war. 

Take care everyone!


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

hi 

I was reading through your post and wondered if you got your FLR based on your document list? 

many thanks


----------



## confusius (Jun 3, 2013)

ahidges said:


> hi
> 
> I was reading through your post and wondered if you got your FLR based on your document list?
> 
> many thanks


Yes, we were successful  good luck with yours if you are going through the same thing.


----------



## imtiaz402 (Apr 4, 2014)

confusius said:


> Yes, we were successful  good luck with yours if you are going through the same thing.


just a question, what if after marriage we are still searching for a place and dont have accommodation yet?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You must have secured accommodation before you can apply for leave to remain as spouse/partner. Without it your application will be denied and you will be told to leave the country (though you will have the right of appeal).


----------



## imtiaz402 (Apr 4, 2014)

thanks for your reply. do you think 3 months bank statement and pay slip ok or i have to send 1 year statement and pay slips?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It depends on how you are meeting the requirement, either Cat A or B.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

if living with parents still is that ok? I remember on the spouse visa we had written something like "will be staying with parents short term until we find our own". but due to circumstances we still haven't moved out. we have individual proof of address but am I right in saying we follow same spouse rules? - mortgage statement, letter from parents, land registry, council tax bill etc (all these are on dads name).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, and preferably property inspection report as it is shared accommodation.


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

yes we have that. would we need an updated one at time of application and should things like marriage certificate be original? 

we have a baby on the way so do we need to include any of her documents as extra proof of relstionship?


----------

